# Looked what happened whilst you were out!



## Deefer (Jun 15, 2011)

We think Deefer's snuggle pillow attacked him whilst we were out and he defended his station really well. The pillow is no more and Deef knows all the bits are in the bin (he had a little whine! whilst staring at his face in the refection.) The person who left the pillow with him has not been found so we think it must have been "Mr. Twasn't Me". Off to go shopping for a replacement today!

Sue


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Such a cheeky chappy!


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

that so made me smile


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

Ha ha  Deefer really does look like he's saying "look what happened," lol


----------



## Julie Clark (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm glad Deefer defended himself so well.... naughty snuggle pillow!

Fab picture, made me chuckle out loud.


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Fantastic! What a naughty boy. With faces like that, you could just never be mad. This has brought a smile to my face on a Friday morning!


----------



## Deefer (Jun 15, 2011)

How could we have been cross -- he looked so put out! Think there is a small part of regret in him today - he just looked in his toy box (which he is able to tip up and empty in a just a couple of seconds !) and gave me a "where is the pillow gone?". Bless him


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Ha ha! That photo is definitely a keeper! Thanks for posting. 

Karen x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

That photo is great  He does look like he's telling you he's done nothing wrong  That guilty little puppy face  Haha. x


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

awww you just can't be angry with them can you?

Bless him- but he had loads of fun ripping the stuffing out of it!!


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Rampant snuggle pillows can be very scary - well done Deefer for fighting it off! xx


----------



## Greenleys19 (Aug 30, 2011)

Love it! This made us laugh soooo much


----------



## Deefer (Jun 15, 2011)

I have succumbed today and bought him yet another toy with the claim to be "indestructable"! Not holding out any hopes...


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2011)

haha made me laugh cheeky boy janice


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Deefer 1 - Snuggle Pillow 0 

:laugh::first:


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

HAHAHAHHAHAHA OH MY GOODNESS!!!
That is hillarious....poor pillow!!! I bet he had a blast doing it!!


----------

